# Bester Radiator?



## Schwupdi (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo ich wollte mir einen weieren 360mm radiator holen (mit 30mm dicke). Bisher habe ich einen alphacool nexXxos (360mm/30mm). Wollte nur fragen ob es in zwischen ein besseren gibt oder sollte ich mir einfach den gleichen holen?


----------



## Patrick_87 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: bester radiator?*

ich finde die PE360 Radiatoren von EK sehr gut. 
EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 360 - schwarz

Sind 38mm dick , bin damit echt zufrieden, habe zwei davon verbaut. Werde allerdings wohl bald das Lianli Gehäuse kaufen wo der8auer mit entwickelt hat , dort passen 3x 360mm rein


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: bester radiator?*



Schwupdi schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mir einen weieren 360mm radiator holen (mit 30mm dicke). Bisher habe ich einen alphacool nexXxos (360mm/30mm). Wollte nur fragen ob es in zwischen ein besseren gibt oder sollte ich mir einfach den gleichen holen?



"Besser" kommt drauf an was du erreichen willst. Radiatoren können ausgelegt sein für langsame Lüfter (größerer lamellenabstand) und Silentbetrieb oder maximale performance (enge Lamellen) was nur mit schnellen Lüftern funktioniert (lauter). Welcher Radiator der beste für dich ist kommt darauf an welche Lüfter du wie schnell betreiben willst bzw. welches Konzept du verfolgst.


----------



## Klasn (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: bester radiator?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Besser" kommt drauf an was du erreichen willst. Radiatoren können ausgelegt sein für langsame Lüfter (größerer lamellenabstand) und Silentbetrieb oder maximale performance (enge Lamellen) was nur mit schnellen Lüftern funktioniert (lauter). Welcher Radiator der beste für dich ist kommt darauf an welche Lüfter du wie schnell betreiben willst bzw. welches Konzept du verfolgst.


Das gleiche gilt für die Dicke des Radiators. Dicke brauchen laute Lüfter mit hohem Druck, dünne brauchen weniger Druck. Dad geht sogar so weit das ein leiser Lüfter in Verbindung mit einem 30mm Radiator besser kühlt als der gleiche Lüfter mit einem 60mm Radiator bzw. 60+mm radiatoren nur im Push Pull wirklich Sinn machen, dann aber auch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bringen.


----------



## v3nom (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: bester radiator?*

Unter den "dünnen" Radis ist der mit einer der Besten, der Hardwarelabs 360 GTS. Davon gibt es noch die OEM Version ohne toller Verpackung/Label.
Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - Page 5 of 10 - ExtremeRigs.net
Kaufen kann man beide Versionen hier:
Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition - Black


----------



## Klasn (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: bester radiator?*



v3nom schrieb:


> .
> Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - Page 5 of 10 - ExtremeRigs.net



Der Test ist ja der Wahnsinn o_O fast eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung


----------



## Schwupdi (13. Juli 2019)

Würde gerne einen silent betrieb haben der aber dennoch Performance gibt. Lüfter würden wahrscheinlich die nf-a 12x25 sein. (Laufen immer so bei ca. 1000rpm


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2019)

Schwupdi schrieb:


> Würde gerne einen silent betrieb haben der aber dennoch Performance gibt. Lüfter würden wahrscheinlich die nf-a 12x25 sein. (Laufen immer so bei ca. 1000rpm



Wie kommst du auf diese Lüfter und die Drehzahl? "Silent" ist auch so eine Sache. Der eine meint unhörbar aus 20cm Entfernung, dem nächsten reicht es wenn es nicht stört und ein dritter hat eh nen Headset auf den Ohren. Wirklich nicht zu hören fängt mit den typischen Lüftern unter 600U/min an. Da spielt das Gehäuse, die Lüfteraufhängung und das gesamte Belüftungskonzept sowie die Steuerkurve des Lüfters eine Rolle.
Das muss von dir noch klar vorgegeben werden, dann kann es weitergehen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2019)

Weil die bei der Drehzal schon oredentlich Leistung haben und trotzdem noch leise sind.
Zudem keine Lagergeräusche bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil die bei der Drehzal schon oredentlich Leistung haben und trotzdem noch leise sind.
> Zudem keine Lagergeräusche bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.



Ist das die Antwort auf diese Frage? 

Wie kommst du auf diese Lüfter und die Drehzahl?

Hast du den TE dabei beraten?


----------



## Schwupdi (14. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube ich nehme einfach den alphacool nexXxos st 30 in der Front (mit nf a12x25 Lüfter bei 1000-1500rpm) meines dark base 700 und einen nexXxos xt45 oben(mit den nf f12 bei 500-1000rpm).


----------



## v3nom (14. Juli 2019)

Die NF-A12x25 sind echt top (meiner Meinung nach die Besten 120er Lüfter) und auch bei 1000rpm echt noch sehr leise (deutlich leiser als andere Lüfter bei 1000rpm).
Mit dem Alphacool Radi machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Schwupdi (14. Juli 2019)

Danke das du einmal frischen Wind rein gebracht hast. Schafft der nf a12x25 es auch gut Luft durch einen 45mm radi zu pusten (bei ca. 1000rpm) oder soll ich da doch Lieber den nf f12 nehmen?


----------



## v3nom (15. Juli 2019)

Bleib bei den NF-A12! Die sind ne ganze Ecke leiser als die NF-F12, wodurch du die A12 schneller drehen lassen kannst -> mehr Luft -> bessere Kühlung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2019)

Die A12 sind besser als die F12.
Die F12 empfand ich als relativ, wenn man ein bisschen mehr Leistung will.



brooker schrieb:


> Ist das die Antwort auf diese Frage?
> Wie kommst du auf diese Lüfter und die Drehzahl?
> Hast du den TE dabei beraten?



Nein, ich hab sie selber.
Sie sind leiser bei gleicher Drehzahl, zB als der BeQuiet Silent Wings 3.


----------



## heamer_GER (15. Juli 2019)

Ich hab letztens bei mir die F12 gegen die A12x25 ausgetauscht und muss sagen die sind wirklich Klasse,
wo die F12 bei 700rpm anfangen zu stören können die neuen gerne bis 900 drehen bis es stören wird.
Temperaturen sind auch ein wenig gesunken bei gleicher Lautstärke. Hab aber leider keine direkte gegenüberstellung gemacht.
alles in nem Evolv atx (front+deckel gemoddet)mit 1x360er gts im Deckel und 280 er in der Front, beide einsaugend.


----------



## Schwupdi (15. Juli 2019)

Ok. Ich habe halt oben den alphacool st 30 mit den nf f12 und würde jetzt ind der Front die xt45 einbauen. Eine andere Überlegung während halt den st30 von oben nach vorne zu schieben (weil dann mehr Luft ins Case kommt) und dann oben den xt45 zu verbauten (weil die nf f12 ja etwas mehr druck aufbauen) oder ich verbaut halt oben und vorne einen st30(oben dann mit nf f12 und vorne mit nf a12x25).


----------



## m3lezZtheOne (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
der Threat ist vielleicht schon ein wenig alt aber ich dachte, ich greife das Thema nochmal auf bevor ich einen neuen Threat eröffne. Ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen, ist der unterscheid wirklich merklich wenn man z.B. einen dünnen Magicool un einen EK vergleicht?

Nehmen wir hier mal beide mit 27mm als Beispiel und Noctua F12.
(Lautstärke hier ausgeklammert, da dies subjektiv ist wie ich finde)
Ich hatte irgendwo mal einen sehr ausführlichen Test gefunden wo X Radiatoren mit verschiedenen Lüftern, Drehzahl getestet wurden und die Unterschiede gut sichtbar waren. Leider hab ichs nicht mehr gefunden.

Gibt es allgemeine Meinungen zu XSPC Ultrathin-Radiatoren?
Ich bräuchte für die Umsetzung von meinen Ideen einen so dünnen Radiator in Verbindung mit NF-A12x15. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombi.


regards,


----------



## Duke711 (17. Januar 2021)

v3nom schrieb:


> *AW: bester radiator?*
> 
> Unter den "dünnen" Radis ist der mit einer der Besten, der Hardwarelabs 360 GTS. Davon gibt es noch die OEM Version ohne toller Verpackung/Label.
> Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - Page 5 of 10 - ExtremeRigs.net
> ...



Wobei man die Messergebnisse nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen sollte;

wie man hier sieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die Raumtemperatur und ebenso die Wassertemperatur leider nicht immer die gleiche gewesen.  Somit hat man, je nach Test,  ~ 30 - 50 W Abweichung. Den besten Radiator gibt es so gesehen nicht, Incredible Alk hat schon alles wesentliche dazu gesagt.


----------



## 0-8-15_User (20. Januar 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Somit hat man, je nach Test, ~ 30 - 50 W Abweichung.


Du darfst gerne vorrechnen, wie man aufgrund von Schwankungen der Raumtemperatur in diesen Größenordnungen zu solch hohen Abweichungen kommen soll, ansonsten ist das eine absolute haltlose Unterstellung.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2021)

Man sieht doch auf dem Bild deutlich, dass die unterste Konfiguration push only ist. 
Somit sind die anderen Werte push/pull.


----------



## Duke711 (20. Januar 2021)

Keine Lust, rechne einfach selber, wenn Du das kannst. Man siehe einfach hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 0,5 GPM hat der Radiator 10 Watt mehr Leistung als bei 1 GPM, sollte aber bei einem GPM ~ 7% mehr Leistung haben. Sind in diesem Test ~ 25 - 30 Watt Abweichung. Verschwende deine Zeit nicht in Kommentaren, sondern erlange praktische Erfahrung bei der Leistungsmessung von Radiatoren, die ja offensichtlich nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## 0-8-15_User (21. Januar 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Bei 0,5 GPM hat der Radiator 10 Watt mehr Leistung als bei 1 GPM, sollte aber bei einem GPM ~ 7% mehr Leistung haben.


1. Liegt das nicht an den Schwankungen der Raumtemperatur
2. Ist der relative Vergleich der Kühlleistung bei gleichem Durchfluss davon nicht betroffen


----------



## Duke711 (21. Januar 2021)

Die Raumtemperatur ist so ziemlich egal. Nur wird ja die Leistung nicht gemessen, sondern  auf einen Bezugswert berechnet und das ist eben die Raumtemperatur und dann ist es nicht mehr egal. Gemessen hat man hier nur die Temperatur, die Leistung des Heizelementes wurde ja nicht geregelt. Somit wird das ganze ziemlich ungenau, zumindest nicht so genau wie man das gerne hätte. Da man alles aus unterschiedlichen Werten über die Temperatur berechnet hat. Wäre das so genau dann, kämen da auch nicht so unplausible Werte dabei raus. Wenn man die tatsächliche Leistung wirklich über eine Regelung des Heizelementes bei konstanter Wasseingangstemperatur für alle Szenarien  gemessen hätte, dazu noch ein Temperaturraster aus 12 Sensoren am Einlass, um immer einen exakten Mittelwert zu bilden, dann wäre es mehr oder weniger eine genaue Messung gewesen. Und dann auch nicht so ein unsinniger und blöder Holzkasten. Da ist ja in jedem gewöhnlichen Zimmer die Temperatur konstanter. Auch nicht immer aufs Watt genau, da reicht schon die 0,2% Abweichung des Messgeräte für Spannung und Strom, sowie der Temperatursensoren etc, aber deutlich besser als dieser Aufbau. Warum legst Du endlich mal nicht selbst Hand an und zeigst wie man es besser machen kann. Sensoren hast Du ja genug. Abweichung des Durchflussmesser ist auch bekannt: https://www.igorslab.de/aqua-computer-high-flow-durchfluss-messer-im-test/. Hat man sich schon mal das teure Messgerät gespart. Fehlt nur noch eine genau Regelung für das Heizelementes um immer eine genau gleiche Wassereinlasstemperatur zu haben. Sollte ja für Dich kein Problem darstellen. Anstatt auf irgendwelche Messungen zu beharren die man eh nicht kennt, wäre mir ja zu blöd.


----------



## 0-8-15_User (22. Januar 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Gemessen hat man hier nur die Temperatur


Natürlich haben sie auch die Leistung des Heizelements gemessen.


Duke711 schrieb:


> dazu noch ein Temperaturraster aus 12 Sensoren am Einlass, um immer einen exakten Mittelwert zu bilden


Weil ja die Temperaturdifferenz über dem Radiator so hoch ist, dass das einen nennenswerten Unterschied machen würde und weil die Wärmestrahlung des Radiators die Messwerte der Sensoren ja überhaupt nicht verfälschen würde ...


Duke711 schrieb:


> Und dann auch nicht so ein unsinniger und blöder Holzkasten. Da ist ja in jedem gewöhnlichen Zimmer die Temperatur konstanter.


Weil man ohne Holzkasten ja so toll die Temperatur der Luft, die tatsächlich angesaugt wird, messen kann und weil das Messintervall ja so kurz ist, dass Schwankungen dieser Art eine nennenswerte Rolle spielen würden ...
Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem damit, die Messergebnisse kritisch zu hinterfragen. Extreme Rigs übrigens auch nicht (hier am Beispiel der von dir erwähnten Anomalie):


> It is an unexpected result and doesn’t really make sense.


Womit ich allerdings ein Problem habe, ist Kritik ohne Hirn und Verstand und abgesehen von dem Vorschlag, die Einlasstemperatur konstant zu halten, auf den Extremer Rigs übrigens selber gekommen ist, ist der Rest einfach nur Schmarrn.


----------



## Duke711 (22. Januar 2021)

0-8-15_User schrieb:


> Natürlich haben sie auch die Leistung des Heizelements gemessen.



Ja nur aber nicht geregelt, somit gesehen nicht gemessen



0-8-15_User schrieb:


> Weil ja die Temperaturdifferenz über dem Radiator so hoch ist, dass das einen nennenswerten Unterschied machen würde und weil die Wärmestrahlung des Radiators die Messwerte der Sensoren ja überhaupt nicht verfälschen würde ...



Ein Radiator gibt keine nennenswerte Wärmestrahlung ab und auf die projizierte Oberfläche des Sensor hat das überhaupt keinen Einfluss. Rechne das doch mal aus, so genau kann der Sensor gar nicht messen um diesen Aspekt aufzulösen. Die Temperaturdifferenz der Raumtemperatur über den Radiator kann bis zu 0,4 K betragen und das hat einen erheblichen Einfluss, wenn somit die Bezugstemperatur zu Berechnung der Leistung  nicht bei 20, sondern nur bei 19,6 K liegt. Zumal muss auch die Lokalisierung der Abweichung berücksichtgt werden, denn über die Länge nimmt der Einfluss ab. Komisch das in Dissertationen bzw. anderen wissensschatlichen Publikationen stets solche Tempeeraturraster installiert werden, scheinen wohl alle keine Ahnung zu haben.




0-8-15_User schrieb:


> Weil man ohne Holzkasten ja so toll die Temperatur der Luft, die tatsächlich angesaugt wird, messen kann und weil das Messintervall ja so kurz ist, dass Schwankungen dieser Art eine nennenswerte Rolle spielen würden ...



Das kann man ganz einfach ohne diese Holzkiste messen, in dem man vor dem Lüfter ein Temperatursensor anbringt, und noch besser ein Raster. Bei der Holzbox hat man die Temperatur auch nur mit Sensoren am Lüftereingang der Holzbox gemessen. Außerdem steht das sogar explizit in der Beschreibung, dass der angebliche Sinn des Chamber eine konstante Raumtemperatur war, um gerade Einflüsse wie "opening the door" zu vermeiden. Nur hat das eben nichts gebracht.



0-8-15_User schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem damit, die Messergebnisse kritisch zu hinterfragen. Extreme Rigs übrigens auch nicht (hier am Beispiel der von dir erwähnten Anomalie):



Anscheinend hast du damit erhebliche Probleme.



0-8-15_User schrieb:


> Womit ich allerdings ein Problem habe, ist Kritik ohne Hirn und Verstand und abgesehen von dem Vorschlag, die Einlasstemperatur konstant zu halten, auf den Extremer Rigs übrigens selber gekommen ist,



Klar darum ist auch stets die Einlasstemperatur so konstant

*Water in:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wurde gar nichts konstant gehalten und das Heizelement wurde somit nicht geregelt, sondern hatte immer nur eine konstante Leistung. Es  steht ja noch nicht mal da, wie man denn nun angeblich die Leistung des Radiators für unterschiedliche Volumenströme *berechnet *hat, gemessen hat man da nämlich nichts.



0-8-15_User schrieb:


> ist der Rest einfach nur Schmarrn.



Deine Argumentation zeugt nur von  Schmarrn und zeigt auch deutlich das Du noch niemals einen Radiator richtig vermessen hast. Aber glaube mal weiter an deine Märchen, das man das wie bei der Testdurchführung in Rigs auf 20 W und genauer messen kann, Fakten hast Du immer noch keine vorgelegt.

Im übrigen ist sogar die Armaflexisolierung Unfug. Mit Wärmestrahlung hat ein 10 mm Schlauch ohne Isolierung auf 3 Meter einen Wärmestrom von 20 Watt. Mit 10 mm Armaflex 10 Watt und 24 mm 7 Watt. Mit Alufolie beim unisolierten Schlauch wären es 15 Watt gewesen. Somit hat selbst der isolierte Schlauch für eine genaue Messung einen viel zu großen Störfaktor. Also muss man die Leistung am Radiator messen. Wenn jetzt hier die Sensoren nicht genau kalibiert sind und bei dem hohen Volumenstrom nur um 0,05 K abweichen, was ja nicht viel  oder unüblich ist, dann ist das ungenauer als die Leistungsberechnnung über das gemessene Heizelement abzüglich der Wärmeverluste.  Und über die Genauigkeit der Sensoren bzw. deren Kalibrierung steht nichts da. Zumal selbst kalibrierte DS18B20 über eine Zweipunktkalibrierung über Bäder selbst immer noch eine Messschwankung von +- 0,02 - 0,03 K und somit effektiv 0,04  - 0,05 K haben. Zuletzt kommt ja dann noch der Volumenstrom hinzu, mit einen einfachen Flow Meter, sowie auch im Test vom "Rigs" schwankt dieser +-  1,5 l/h bei 0,5 GPM ~ 1%.  Ist zwar nicht besonders viel, ~ 2  W, aber so summiert sich ein Fehler zum anderen.
Einfacher wäre es nur die geregelte Leistung des Heizelementes zu messen und davon die Wärmeverluste der Schläuche abzuziehen. Wer auch hier genau messen möchte, misst zuvor bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturdifferenzen und Volumenströmen (ohne angeschlossenen Radiator), die benötigte Heizleistung, somit hat man eine exakte Wärmeverlustkurve der Peripherie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








						Absolute Temperature Accuracy of DS18B20
					

Absolute calibration of DS18B20 thermometers.



					www.kandrsmith.org


----------



## Arikus (22. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube der TE ist bei eurer Diskussion schon ausgestiegen.

Ja, den besten Radiator gibt es nicht, es gibt aber eine Liste guter Radiatoren bezogen auf ihren Einsatzzweck.

Anhand der Tests auf Xtreme Rigs kann man sich einen Überblick holen, welche für den eigenen Einsatzzweck gut sind, wobei das hauptsächlich auf die Lüfter und deren Drehzahl ankommt.

Aus dieser Auswahl kann ich nur empfehlen, den für die eigenen optischen Ansprüche passenden rauszusuchen.

Als kleiner Tipp noch: schau auch auf die Länge und Breite der Radiatoren. Das "360" bezieht sich nur auf 3x 120mm Lüfter, dazu kommen noch die Dicke der Vorkammer mit den Anschlüssen und auch die Kammer an der anderen Seite vom Radiator.
Bei der Breite gibt es auch Unterschiede, so konnte ich bei mir z.B. keinen HWLabs GTS 420 verbauen, da dieser mit 153mm Breite deutlich breiter ist, als andere Radiatoren. Der von mir verwendete EK CE 420 ist z.B. 145mm breit.


----------

